# Is it normal for a puppy to sit semi-frog legged?



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Like this picture

http://www.kennelgold-berg.com/images/Bastian_sitting.jpg

or this:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3273/2628207257_6e346915fc.jpg

or this: 
http://www.warrenphotographic.co.uk...-Retriever-puppy-sitting-white-background.jpg

or this:Google Image Result for http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/80089/111619715/stock-photo-german-shepherd-dog-sitting-isolated-on-white-background-111619715.jpg


I dont know if a german shepherd puppy sitting like that is indicative of the early stages of HD? I'm probably getting paranoid but I noticed her sitting like that quite a lot. Not always. i'm trying to keep on eye on it and I made her do a bunch of "sits" to see if she always sits like that and she doesn't. Sometimes she sits square, sometimes she leans one way and the other way. But I MAY be imagining it but I think she does that with her right hind leg more than the left and she may be running a little weird like a bunny hop? 
I'm not sure and since she's only 21 weeks maybe she needs her legs to muscle up?
Just curious if sitting like that is normal. She doesn't limp but my other dog has such bad hip and leg issues it's freakin me out.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

It's totally normal. My pup sat like that all the time and he's 1.5 years old now and his hips are fine (had it x-rayed). I've also seen his father sit that way and he has the A-stamp from Germany!


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah, thank you. Will still keep an eye out but that's good to hear!


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Our breeder calls it a lazy sit


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Tuke still sits like this at 2.5 yrs and our lab, Daisy, would sit like the lab in the second picture/link. Daisy was rock solid, she had no hip issues whatsoever. You can teach them to sit proper if you like. The trainer had Tuke sit on a small, slightly elevated box, I'm guessing the smaller surface area encourages them to not sprawl out, once she was sitting proper, treat and praise. It was almost automatic.


----------

